# my embarresed old lady



## lcbjr3000 (Feb 3, 2008)

We get dispatched for a nosebleed. On arrival I find a 73 yo female sitting in her chair. Bloody napkins next to her dont show very much blood on them and not active bleeding from her nose and no blood on her clothes.  I kneel down and ask her whats going on? Forgot to mention pt is a COPD pt and on 2 lpm o2 NC at home. She tells me its too embarasing. I say i cant help if i dont know whats going on. She tells me that she was picking her nose and when she pulled her finger out she noticed her fake finger nail was missing. I ask her if she is positive the nail was attached before she made entry and she says yes. I take a quick look around the area to see if maybe it was on the floor and it wasnt. I have her tilt her head back and i can see it pretty far up the nostril. I check her o2 sat and she is at 95%. I repostion her canula so that it is the clear nostril and not the one with the nail and we are off to er.  The doc walks in and says he expected her to be a 4 yo and asked why she still picks her nose. He grabs a tweezer goes in and pulls it out and tells her next time use more glue.


----------



## certguy (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 3, 2008)

That's classic! 

More glue or maybe even try growing your own nails. lol

Enjoynz


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 3, 2008)

Poor little thing.......sigh


----------



## Doc Kafka (Feb 12, 2008)

Did the doctor actually ask her why she was still picking her nose?  

My goodness.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 12, 2008)

The medical term for nose picking " Digital trauma " :wacko:


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 18, 2008)

love it!


----------



## firetender (Feb 20, 2008)

Stuff like this is why fiction bores me!


----------



## paramedix (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats a false pick... shame, but funny. She probably had no means of getting to hospital otherwise I am sure she would not have phoned the ambulance.


----------



## jrm818 (Mar 25, 2008)

paramedix said:


> She probably had no means of getting to hospital otherwise I am sure she would not have phoned the ambulance.



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:HAHAHAHA...you made a funny


----------

